# Walking



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a new ditti. Still working on it. 




.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Freaky ! Ha ha ha ha Jam on JQ.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a jamb. It was fun. The rythem is so different than my norm. Kinda strolls along. Just out looking for my little street walker. Lol. Thanks Reese.


----------

